# Airdrop



## Monsieurmickael (21 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à activer AirDrop ? Il n'apparaît nulle part chez moi...


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

Monsieurmickael a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à activer AirDrop ? Il n'apparaît nulle part chez moi...



Ouvre une fenetre du finder, barre de gauche, petit parachute: airdrop. Useless si t'a pas au moins deux mac 

Perso, ça fonctionne nickel entre mes deux mac


----------



## Jerome017 (21 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Ouvre une fenetre du finder, barre de gauche, petit parachute: airdrop. Useless si t'a pas au moins deux mac
> 
> Perso, ça fonctionne nickel entre mes deux mac



Il faut préciser que AirDrop n'est pas compatible avec TOUT les Mac
Mac Mini 2009, MBPro 2006-2007 ne sont pas compatibles je pense.
Pour le Mini, j'en suis sur, il n'apparaît pas chez moi non plus, alors que sur mon MBPro de 2011, oui Soucis avec les cartes Broadcom je crois :hein:


----------



## norman (21 Juillet 2011)

Effectivement... Lion est compatible avec les Core2Duo, oui mais pas tous :-(
Pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas avec certaines cartes Wifi (Broadcom) est un mystère que j'espère quelqu'un ici pourra résoudre (un petit coup de Terminal ?)
On peut aussi espérer qu'une mise à jour règle le problème, quoique, j'en doute.

Je suis quand même un peu déçu, moi qui pensait benoîtement qu'Apple avait l'avantage de gérer logiciel ET matériel... merde, un MacBook Pro 2007 avec C2D et le Wifi B/G/N ce n'est pas la préhistoire.



 Compatible avec les modèles Mac suivants :

MacBook Pro (fin 2008 ou ultérieur)
MacBook Air (fin 2010 ou ultérieur)
MacBook (fin 2008 ou ultérieur)
iMac (début 2009 ou ultérieur)
Mac mini (mi-2010 ou ultérieur)
Mac Pro (début 2009 avec carte AirPort Extreme ou mi-2010)


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/209132/os-x-lion-airdrop-n-est-pas-disponible-pour-tous-les-mac


----------



## Harricana (23 Juillet 2011)

L'info m'avait échappé à moi aussi, Airdrop fonctionne sur mon MBA 2010 mais pas sur mon Macbook 2007. Avoir Airdrop sur un seul ordinateur, c'est tout de suite moins utile ;-)

Avez-vous remarqué que Airport s'appelle WiFi maintenant ! Quel drôle de nom


----------



## LoKanSardari (11 Août 2011)

C'est censé fonctionner sur un MacBook late 2008, pourtant j'en ai un sous les yeux sur lequel aucune mention d'AirDrop n'apparait dans le finder.

Des idées ??


----------

